# Abu Garcia Ambassadeur 2005LP Baitcast Reel with Flipping Switch



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with these? There are several for sale on eBay and I'm thinking about buying one.

Buick


----------



## cast n catch em18 (Jan 14, 2008)

my brother has one cause he picked it up for 20 bucks, ive casted it and fished it a little but dont care much for it if you can get it for like 25-30 bucks i'd probably try it out and buy one... and oh the one bright side was it felt really smooth


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sleaz-e (Apr 7, 2008)

Just bought one last weekend and it took me some time to get used to it but I really like the feel of it. I havent started throwing lighter lures as they tend to tangle the line easily. VERY SMOOTH. Great for a texas rig.


----------

